# Looking for an auto loan with bad credit.



## 948661 (Nov 5, 2017)

What loan companies are people using and what is the APR?


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Annual precentage yield. Say you have 100 dollars in debt for one year without making any payments. Barring any fee, you would have 110 dollars in debt at a 10% APR.


----------



## 948661 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was trying to see what apr people have. 
Like they have capital one for 20k, 8%, $500 a month


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dreaming....

Try 24% 475.00 month...

If they still do it...

Go to a dealership...

They just need warm bodies...

Rakos


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

What's your actual credit score? If you are in the high 500s, you might have a chance to get financed. Low 500s and below your best bet would be a loan from the mafia. Try a credit union or capital one. A few years ago I had a 630 and I got a new car financed with capital one with a 6.6%. A few months later I refinanced with my credit union for a 3.3% (they had a promotion going). My wife(600 score at the time) has capital one also. She got a 2 y/o car for 8.5%. I just got a new(2013) car and financed with my credit union again for 2.9% but I have good credit now.


----------



## 948661 (Nov 5, 2017)

I’m over here balling with a 560, because I have some fraud on my report that citi bank will not take off, despite sending them the police report 8 times.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

948661 said:


> What loan companies are people using and what is the APR?


Try Drivetime.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

948661 said:


> I'm over here balling with a 560, because I have some fraud on my report that citi bank will not take off, despite sending them the police report 8 times.


 Thats when you dispute it with all 3 major credit bureaus.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Roadloans will get you done


----------



## hosijoe (Jan 12, 2018)

DEEP3R said:


> Roadloans will get you done


Roadloans WILL get you done!! Love that place.


----------



## hosijoe (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy&Cream said:


> What does "Roadloans will get you done" mean??


They deal with people with bad credit. All they care about is that you have a job! They send you an approval you take it to a dealership and buy a car, it really is that easy!


----------



## hosijoe (Jan 12, 2018)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Thank you for explaining that. Do you need down payment? If so do you know much.


My first loan was for 17,000 I had to put 0 down. My second loan was for 13,000 also 0 down. My current loan was for 18,000 with 0 down. seriously just go to the web site and you will know everything in like 5 mins. My wife's friend got approved and was driving within 4 hours on Wednesday. No I do not work for them, I just have used them and still use them even though I have better credit now and they helped!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

If your credit is so bad you are taking out a loan at 8%, don't buy a $20k car. That's $125/month in interest alone. No way.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe all y'alls credit wouldn't be that way if you marched yourself to a GSA auction with a budget of several grand instead?


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

if road loans cannot or any one else can't credit acceptance Corp. a year ago my car was totaled in a hit and run. yadda yadda yadda. 
my dealer who was affiliated or owned by the finance company was the only one who was able to get me into a car. he did so because it was a prior Lyft rental. when it was bought at auction it came with a 1000 dollars to go towards a down payment of 2k. I drove my 2015 Passat away with 200 down.The other 800 was spread out over the next few weeks. high interest rate and 400 a month . that car has paid for itself many times over. the can finance you no matter what you have on your report


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'd advice going to a job-is-your-credit lot for about 5% and $210.00 a month for a used car with 130k..

The only new-car lot I know that gives a new car with bad credit and below median income is in La La Land and that'd be a long drive back.. I think some people haven't been to a car lot since the eighties or nineties..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DEEP3R said:


> Roadloans will get you done


Isn't that Santander?
There's always a better option


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Carvana will finance also. Bridgecrest and Carvana both the same company BUT Carvana doesn't put a GPS tracker on the car or make you pay bi weekly.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Carvana will finance also. Bridgecrest and Carvana both the same company BUT Carvana doesn't put a GPS tracker on the car or make you pay bi weekly.


Getting my car from carvana Thursday.....I have nothing negative to say at all.... You can search promo codes for $500 off


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Cap One will not finance Uber drivers. So if your income comes from Uber don't even try. I got 10.50% from a company called Westlake. I know it sucks but it is only for $4,000 which I plan to pay off in a few months so wasn't too concerned about the rate.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

948661 said:


> What loan companies are people using and what is the APR?


Santander Bank is known to do poor credit loans for cars, I work with a lady that filed bankruptcy and only a year after filing she was able to get a car loan from them. The interest rate is based on your credit report and can be high. She is paying 14.65% I think she told me. I about choked as my rate is 3.49% on my car loan.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Maybe all y'alls credit wouldn't be that way if you marched yourself to a GSA auction with a budget of several grand instead?


Seriously!

Haven't y'all learned your lesson yet?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

948661 said:


> What loan companies are people using and what is the APR?


see tony around the corner, no $$ down, 25% interest, try not to miss a payment,jmo


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

hosijoe said:


> All they care about is that you have a job!


Occupation: "Uber driver"


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Maybe all y'alls credit wouldn't be that way if you marched yourself to a GSA auction with a budget of several grand instead?


What is a GSA auction?


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> What is a GSA auction?


Where the federal government sells its used vehicles to the public.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MadePenniesToday said:


> your best bet would be a loan from the mafia.


Hey, just because Crooked Nose Tony is an Italian American doesn't mean that he has ties to the mob. Lol


----------

